# Anyone want to be in a zombie music video this weekend?



## Kevicious (Nov 12, 2008)

It's going to be a proper mess and a lot of fun - everyone welcome...

http://www.bridportradio.co.uk/content/view/1436/136/


----------



## El Jefe (Nov 12, 2008)

as you know, would be there if i wasn't already doing something


----------



## editor (Nov 12, 2008)

'Bout time you lot played Offline, isn't it?!


----------



## cliche guevara (Nov 12, 2008)

Can't get to Dorset, but the music is awesome


----------



## Isambard (Nov 12, 2008)

If you like zombie films:

http://www.ottothezombie.de/trailer.html

(a wee bit gorey, a wee bit homoerotic)


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 12, 2008)

How long does it take to get to Bridport (or wherever it says on the link) by train?


----------



## El Jefe (Nov 12, 2008)

that would depend if you were in Wareham or Aberdeen


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 12, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> that would depend if you were in Wareham or Aberdeen




That is very true.  I'm about 10 minutes walk from your house.


----------



## Isambard (Nov 13, 2008)

Be there Urbanites in that there Dorset?


----------



## Kevicious (Nov 14, 2008)

quimcunx said:


> How long does it take to get to Bridport (or wherever it says on the link) by train?



You'd be hard pushed to get there for 10 in the morning from Lundun, but come down anyway!

Train from Waterloo to Dorchester (3 hours) 
31 Bus from Dorchester to Bridport (40 mins) - beware of the side effects of this journey though (Who's Afear'd fans know what I'm saying  )


----------



## El Jefe (Nov 14, 2008)

Kevicious said:


> You'd be hard pushed to get there for 10 in the morning from Lundun, but come down anyway!
> 
> Train from Waterloo to Dorchester (3 hours)
> 31 Bus from Dorchester to Bridport (40 mins) - beware of the side effects of this journey though (Who's Afear'd fans know what I'm saying  )



She's a girl, she'll be fine


----------



## Kevicious (Nov 14, 2008)

editor said:


> 'Bout time you lot played Offline, isn't it?!




YES! Where do we sign?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 14, 2008)

I like the A35 song


----------



## editor (Nov 14, 2008)

Kevicious said:


> YES! Where do we sign?


Drop me a PM when you're likely to be in London in the new year and let's DO IT!!!

I reckon you'd kill 'em in the Albert!


----------



## El Jefe (Nov 14, 2008)

Kevicious said:


> YES! Where do we sign?



You can stay at mine, as long as Cran dances for me in his giraffe outfit


----------



## Kevicious (Nov 14, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> You can stay at mine, as long as Cran dances for me in his giraffe outfit



you feed him leaves

he give you booty


----------

